# NSFW -  Exposed Nipples...



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

Saw these on the side of a road and liked the setting. Thoughts?




moo1 by runnah555, on Flickr




moo2 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2013)

Exposed nipples!!!! That title is udderly amusing!!!


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2013)

runnah, as a professional jokester, is out standing in his field.


----------



## amolitor (May 15, 2013)

These don't do much for me. I like cows just fine, and that's a pretty field with some pretty cows in it, but it's still not working for me.

Plus, you chopped a bunch of the background cows. You brute.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 15, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I like cows just fine...




:shock:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I like cows just fine...
> ...



What is your deal?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 15, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Generally no limit Hold 'Em.  What about you?

Edit: Has nobody in this forum a flippin' sense of humor?  My God, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Phaedin (May 15, 2013)

NSFW - so does the "W" stand for Welsh Black or Wagyu?


----------



## Benco (May 15, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

Let's milk this thread for all it's worth!


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Overread (May 15, 2013)

Inflaming and stupidity removed. Behave yourselves people! 
(thread also moved to just for fun cause - it is )


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

Overread said:


> Inflaming and stupidity removed. Behave yourselves people!
> (thread also moved to just for fun cause - it is )



Hey I was serious in my first posts.

It really tans my hide that you moved this. Frankly it's Bull****.


----------



## dewey (May 15, 2013)

No respect for the cows.


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

dewey said:


> No respect for the cows.




'Cuz cows ain't bunny rabbits.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 15, 2013)

#1, crop out the head right & left, butt of the cows in the background.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 15, 2013)

I prefer my milk straight from the teet!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (May 15, 2013)

#1: What cows around, comes around.


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2013)

Well I can see that there's not a lot of *bull* in this thread


----------



## Phaedin (May 16, 2013)

Well this thread is just a cattle call of all the usual bad puns

I personally thought the 1st shot was just bovine


----------



## Benco (May 16, 2013)

Phaedin said:


> Well this thread is just a cattle call of all the usual bad puns
> 
> I personally thought the 1st shot was just bovine




Well I think it's a veally good thread, when it comes to bad puns one can't to things by calves.


----------



## Lacoma (May 16, 2013)

Knock Knock......

COWS GO........

No silly Cows go MOO.


----------



## Gary_A (May 24, 2013)




----------



## cgipson1 (May 24, 2013)

Typical! Bovine Exploitation... and none of you pervs bother standing up for Bovine Rights! Man! :er:


----------

